# Software hochladen?



## partitionist (31. Januar 2006)

Auf welchen seiten kann man software hochladen?


----------



## Peter Klein (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo partitionist

Wäre gut, wenn Du Dein Anliegen ein bisschen näher erklären würdest, dann könnten wir Dir auch helfen ohne  Stundenlang raten zu müssen, was du genau meinst mit deinem Post.



Peter


----------



## partitionist (1. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte meine Software auf verschiedenen Seiten hochladen wie z.B. http://www.winload.de 

Gibt es noch ähnliche Seiten?


----------



## D@nger (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

da gibt's tausende.
Geh mal auf http://updates.de/ und melde dich da an.
Bei winload kommst du nur sehr schwer durch.
Es gibt z.b. auch noch freeware.de, shareware.de, http://www.freewarepage.de, http://www.vb-magazin.de, vbarchiv.de, http://www.pcwelt.de/, http://www.top-download.de/, http://www.dsl-magazin.de/

Das sind nur mal die, wo ich meine Tools angemeldet habe.

Hier sind aber noch mehr:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Freeware&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de
...


----------

